
Show HN: Automaza – A VR Programming Game - nimblegorilla
https://nimblegorilla.itch.io/automaza
======
zizee
Does it work with Oculus Rift?

~~~
nimblegorilla
I developed it with a Vive and WMR headsets.

It should work on Oculus with the right setup, but I haven't tested that.

